# Will your goats eat squash



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

Mine won't, they love the melons I've been giving them out of the garden but they turn their noses up at the squash.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Some do, some don't. We feed most of it to the chickens, who like to pick out the seeds.  My goats only eat it if they are 'starving'. Which means, we give it to them before their daily hay.


----------



## MatthewB (Jun 18, 2011)

I can't get mine to eat any scraps at all. I work at a restaurant and bring home stale bread, tomatoes, bellpeppers, apples, etc... they turn their nose up to all of it, so my hens eat like queens.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

I haven't tried... Hmmm should. Mine love corn chips , Cheetos, bread (they will steal the bag if you don't watch it.) They will not touch hay for anything and monkey is the only one that will eat alfalfa.


----------



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

mine will pick at summer squash and chew on it a little, but it's not their favorite. The LOVE cabbage scraps! That reminds me, I should give them the pak choi in my garden that's gone to seed...

I live on a vineyard/winery, and their FAVORITE snack/treat is the fresh grape pressings when we are making wine in the fall, grape stems and seeds soaked in fresh pressed grape juice? YUM! They go nuts for it.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I must have raised my goats right because they will eat any scraps I offer them. Have you ever seen a shark feeding frenzy in a movie, etc.? Well, they don't hold a candle to the goats when I take them tomato or apple pomace from canning, excess or too large cucumbers, etc. A neighbor raised pumpkins and unusual squash last year and gave me the last that didn't sell. The goats loved them. 

I actually have one doe we named Cucumber because she will nearly turn herself inside out trying to reach a chunk of cucumber offered as a treat.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I know this is an older thread, but I wanted to post because I've been getting "seconds" veggies from a large farm nearby. The goats LOVE squash, and it's become a large part of their daily diet. My goats pretty much will eat anything at all (except one doesn't like cantelope).


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

My gals will eat melon, but not much. Squash and such? They act like it's the only food they've seen in DAYS!! They inhale the stuff, even if they find it all yucky leftover in the garden.


----------

